# New reptile brand setup Help



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello people 

I am setting up a new brand of reptile products which will be much cheaper to buy then the other brand names.

Some of you may know but i already have imported a large amount of Beetle breeding products that i sell to the trade.

Now i am getting ready to get the reptile bulbs,heat mats,ceramic heaters,terrariums,lighting,feeding dishes,water dishes & lots more also shopfitting. 

What im going to do to cut the cost's is not use a wholesaler & sell right to the reptile shops at a much cheaper price so the retailer can sell at a much lower price & still make the same profit.

I am just sorting out the packaging now so im a few months off getting the order made the first import is going to cost me £50,000 & that will just be a small first order to test the products on the market.If all go's well the second order will be much larger. The cost of shipping & import fees,paper work, agent fees, testing fees means it has to be large orders to make it work out to be a lower price.

I am selling my home to fund this so i need it to work
So any help on what you would like to see or what prices, what you think about it will help Thanks.


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Good luck mate, I hope it all works out for you.:2thumb:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks
If anyone can think of any good ideas 
Im setting up livefood rooms & they should be ready in two months to start breeding

im thinking of setting up a Pet show in Essex or Kent to launch the products


----------



## carpetboy123 (Mar 14, 2009)

Good luck !


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Dont know about anyone else, but I'd like to see naturalistic hides a bit cheaper, same for bowls and dishes and things, lighting in general, and terraniums/faunariums, like the exo ones? 

Good luck


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Dont know about anyone else, but I'd like to see naturalistic hides a bit cheaper, same for bowls and dishes and things, lighting in general, and terraniums/faunariums, like the exo ones?
> 
> Good luck



The bowls and dishes & terraniums will not be much cheaper because of the amount of tax you have to pay on each one imported.(because of what there made out of)
But faunariums,spot lights, heat mats, ceramic heaters,reptile supplements, & much more will be alot cheaper then any wholesaler or online shop.

Im looking for viv builder for better wholesale price i have had a few people contact me so should be selling them about the same time.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks to every one for your support

I would like to know how many people would change there well known supplier & use a new brand if it was a good product & cheaper?
but does it matter if it has good packaging?
I plan on having top quality packaging (but it costs more) or are you not bothered what it looks like as long as its cheaper?


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

i would defo buy from you and if you opened a shop in essex that would be great!!!


----------



## lynda1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Your very brave in this climate but it sounds as if everyone would be stupid not to buy from you, i don't care what the packaging looks like as long as the product is good quality, good luck.


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

I for one would not be swayed by fancy packaging but would like to be able to read tests of the electrical items before relying on them.
as i am at present building 4 different types of viv's the smallest being 4x3x3 i would like to know the inhabitants would be safe and not over or under heated due to heater/stat failure at anyprice.
Well known brands may be overpriced but the reptiless are "valuable too" but if you want some stuff tested the guys on here who build the vivs, will have a few months testing time for you if you want to supply the items and they can report back and give your merchandise the reputation it will i hope deserve.: victory:


----------



## keviin2k9 (Aug 5, 2009)

i know who cares about packaging just have a plain white box and write what it is or sumet lol


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

lazydog said:


> I for one would not be swayed by fancy packaging but would like to be able to read tests of the electrical items before relying on them.
> as i am at present building 4 different types of viv's the smallest being 4x3x3 i would like to know the inhabitants would be safe and not over or under heated due to heater/stat failure at anyprice.
> Well known brands may be overpriced but the reptiless are "valuable too" but if you want some stuff tested the guys on here who build the vivs, will have a few months testing time for you if you want to supply the items and they can report back and give your merchandise the reputation it will i hope deserve.: victory:


Hello & thanks for the question
The electrical equipment is made by a manufacturing company which have all the tests needed to sell in europe & to sell in the UK.They sell there electrical equipment to a large brand name company based in europe which sell nationwide.
I have hired a private company to inspect & test while in production & will have all the paper work as needed.

I am at present having all the items i will be selling tested by 2 breeders & one company has been hired to test them for 6 months.
but its a good idea to have a few people use the items on here i may do that at some point but right now im going to leave it to the professionals.


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Hello & thanks for the question
> The electrical equipment is made by a manufacturing company which have all the tests needed to sell in europe & to sell in the UK.They sell there electrical equipment to a large brand name company based in europe which sell nationwide.
> I have hired a private company to inspect & test while in production & will have all the paper work as needed.
> 
> ...


Hi. 

I know a few store owner who would test them for you/ buy wholesale as many people where live are hit by the high prices. £40 for a thermostat!!! If they were cheap (thermostats an heatmats) I would by a large order from you (20 stats and 30 heat mats) when the product comes on the market. Good luck

gemma


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

i really like what your planning on doing and it will be refreshing to see products on the market that are not overly priced just because they have a pretty picture on the box, packaging can be plain for all i care, i like the simplistic luck anyway, lol aslong as your stuff is good quality you'll deffo have my business : victory: good luck mate, i'll be keeping an eye out for updates


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

packing is there to keep the item safe in transit, who care what it looks like. basic cardbord box and shredded papper. i think most company have forgotten we use the item not the box it comes in:lol2:

i opened my own fishing tackle company befor the ression hit , but all i used was clear polly bags with a thin cardbord header to seal the bag, the header can be useful for your company info and address and what item is in the bag. 
much cheaper than stickers plus if you use the right printer company that will do you a bulk deal will be easy for you as they will cut them to the reqired sizes ect and all you have to to is fold and staple.

As well just a though the under side of the header that you dont see could be used for instuctions ect

if you need any help im only in kent so can lend a helping hand

will def use yourself in the future, hope all goes well for you 

hope this helps

Callam


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the input everyone 
Printing packaging photos on the box is a must for me i think it helps new people get into the trade, that maybe don't know what they need to start. so loads of plain colour boxes with writing my be ok for the ex-keeper/breeder but not too good for the next generation of keepers.

Packaging does cost a lot & i think its just one of those things im going to have to put up with. but it will not put the price up that much per item

Where do you get your cardbord headers from i may need some in a few months time i use a company in benfleet


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

I use to print them myself got a decent printer that could take thin card ectt, but I did have a company in mind if it all kicked off propper, ill get there name for you today i ,i cant think of it off the top of my head :lol2:

Callam


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck with it all

I would deifnately order  and I agree with everyone else, who care about what the packaginf looks like, as longs as it protects the item inside


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd be interested in cheap racking and, if possible, tubs with a floor space of 4x2. The naturalistic hides would be good too as would thermostats.
Some less common feeders would be good too i.e roaches, silkworms, snails and others


----------



## riley165 (Dec 8, 2009)

*ello*

Hi I have pm'd you a couple of thoughts, but what everyone is saying here is right the packaging means nothing providing the product is trusted and sort after!

I would have no problems picking up a cheaper stat with your brand name on there over Habistat providing the reviews were good and the product reliable.

And to be fair if your launching a new brand name of reptile equipment I dont think you could have picked a better site to launch it on you will defo reach out to the market on here!

Good Luck fella!


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello everyone as i said before the company's i am going to use make these products for a living & sell them to large pet company's so the product's have been trusted by the public for many years.

I am going to ask people to stop asking for a price list please:flrt:
I don't have one & i will not have one for months but as soon as i do i will list it here so not much longer

& any company's wishing to contact me its best to do this over email which you will find on the web site Here Wholesale

Thanks for all the ideas i have been sent but because i only have £50,000 to start off with(10,000 to £15,000 will go on Tax & other fees) i will stick to basic every day products but as soon as i can i will build different systems for misting & feeding waterfalls ext.
I am going to sell roaches & silkworms As well as other food & supplements.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I would be very, very interested if you started selling high calcium, non-flying foods such as woodlice. If you found something with a high calcium and low chitin content that is as big as an adult cricket I believe you would have some very happy customers. I have no idea what would fit the bill but surely there is something.


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

not bothered about packaging so long as it does the job. would happilly change over. The fake plants, hides ect could come down :2thumb:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

I really like the plastic "bags" with the folded cardboard headers. They let you see the entire product, save space, look neat and aren't as bad for the environment as big, bulky packaging.

I think people would like cheaper lighting/heating, definately, because they are quite expensive at the moment.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi  i would defo buy from you if your products were supplied somewhere around me (essex)

the products that i would like to see are hides and bowls that fit in with different biomes e.g. tropical rainforest, Savanah, Rock/desert, Asiatic  i also would like to see vivarium cleaning kits and things ( like they do with aquariums ) ;D


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello im going to do cleaning sprays but what aquarium cleaners did you mean the hoover,water treatment.

I am using bags but you cant keep most things in them 
they would split with heavy or sharp items & damage fragile items so i could only use them on fake plants, heat mats, substrate & if i can i will use it for other items

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

oh :O sounds good  but i meant like troppical woodlice and things to clean but a hoover would be good


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello i do sell some live foods i breed myself & have sold woodlice in the past but that's a different topic:2thumb: i am moving soon so should have more room to start breeding them soon so not long to wait.

I have now looked into getting more hides & water-food dishes on the first order
Thanks to everyone i think i know what to put on my first order
If anyone knows who makes or where i could get livefood tubs & plastic tubs & viv runners,vents & door handles please pm me thanks


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello That web site looks like a dud it does not work.there are loads of them that look like that. some will look great but they will have no contacts or reference & take your money & run with a new website a day later.

But thanks anyway, if anyone has a company price list they want to send me please do it via pm.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Hello i do sell some live foods i breed myself & have sold woodlice in the past but that's a different topic:2thumb: i am moving soon so should have more room to start breeding them soon so not long to wait.
> 
> I have now looked into getting more hides & water-food dishes on the first order
> Thanks to everyone i think i know what to put on my first order
> If anyone knows who makes or where i could get livefood tubs & plastic tubs & viv runners,vents & door handles please pm me thanks


SOUNDS GOOD!!! when will it be ready???


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Hello That web site looks like a dud it does not work.there are loads of them that look like that. some will look great but they will have no contacts or reference & take your money & run with a new website a day later.
> 
> But thanks anyway, if anyone has a company price list they want to send me please do it via pm.


(rfuk moved the web site)​

A few people have sent me links to people that make hard wear bulbs these are not the same as the ones you get from your pet shop.
They may be cheaper but there no good for your reptile.

I have got the Giant beetles & all the breeding materials needed to keep them & now im looking at getting the next shipment in a few months but this will be plastic tanks & the supplements:thumb:


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

*launch*

i think you should launch it @ the reptile Expo in maistone  im biased obviously (Maidstone is local lol) but i would buy lots - live food En mass & i need a LOT of ornaments for a tank reshuffle. kicking out the old stuff in 22 Tanks


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Good news we are going to launch the brand in January
with more products being added though out the year

But we are only going to sell to the trade: shops & websites

We will offer free gifts in prize draws on forums & on the websites there sold on every month
All starting soon
Thanks
​


----------



## Nile101 (Oct 22, 2010)

If you were to set up an online store and ship them, I'd definately buy aslong as I knew everything was safe.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello because i will be sorting out new product design & testing products from different suppliers from over the world i will be away from the uk for much of the year (6 months spread over two years)
This being the reson i can no longer run the website which is why im selling it.

It would be easier for me to run if i just sell to pet shops & online stores
(less staff)

But don't worry there will be many selling them & my website (which im selling) will be offered to sell them also.


----------

